# allergic reaction to progesterone



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, sadly i got a bfn on Sat so clutching at straw.  This was our second try.  This time as soon as i had the first injection a nasty yellow scabby rash appeared around my right eye, cheek and ear.  It reminded me of shingles.  Went to doctor who said it was an allergic reaction.  I know that the other side effects were bloating, indegestion etc which i also got.  Since having my son 19mths ago my list of allergies seems to have grown.  With his pregnancy nothing happened whilst i was the progesterone injections.  Not sure what i'm asking really but have you heard of this reaction?  If we were able to have another cycle would think that the medication would need to be changed.

Thanks, sue x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Sorry to hear about the BFN    

Allergic reactions can occur with any medication really. I've never heard of it being localised to the eye/ear before but that doesn't mean to say it couldn't happen. The product information will generally just describe allergic reaction or rash as a side effect but won't always state specifically what type of reaction or where you would see it.

I know you suffer from other allergic conditions so it is possible that you are now more sensitive to things and hence a reaction this time around. The timing of the rash could indicate a link to starting the injection but would also need to rule out any other possible causes. Did the doctor suspect that it was linked to injection? Did it last for the entire time you were injecting? Hard to say for sure if it was linked and it doesn't mean to say you couldn't use it again (but would need to exercise caution incase of a more severe reaction to re exposure)

Sorry can't help anymore   
Maz x


----------

